

On the nature of time [BBC] - lobo-tuerto
http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A3577241
FWIW after reading this I felt like the time I finally got C pointers right.<p>If you pay attention you can even feel your mind expanding a little bit... ;)
======
lobo-tuerto
FWIW after reading this I felt like the time I finally got C pointers right.

I think you can even feel your mind expanding a little bit... ;)

